
Python slithers past Java to become GitHub’s second most popular language - rbanffy
https://www.developer-tech.com/news/2019/nov/08/octoverse-2019-python-java-github-most-popular-language/
======
el_programmador
More important than popularity measure itself is WHERE the languages are
popular. Python is popular in startup ecosystems and professional developers
whereas Java only in academic circles and some android developers (who are
also gradually switching to Kotlin). So, in terms of "popularity where it
matters", Python is in much better position than Java.

~~~
moksly
I work as an external examiner as a side gig, and while this is anecdotal, I
see most educational institutions around here switch from java to python.

It makes sense too. Python is much more representative of what students will
run into in the real world as long as JavaScript retains it current role, and
python just might be the best general purpose language you can teach. I can’t
think of a problem students can branch off into where python can’t be a good
choice, maybe not an excellent choice in all cases but that’s really not the
point.

